# My biggest rat yet. Clean headshot from a window, in the dark, in a city alley.



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello all! So my "origin story" is in my only other post on the site, but basically when Covid lockdown started, rats started going bat**** crazy in my city (D.C.). They chewed holes in everybody's trashcans, killed random animals, killed eachother, threw garbage all over the place, etc. etc. I have a nice little garden I grow on my deck and decided to protect it. Settled on a slingshot and fell in love with the hobby/sport ever since.

Anyway, just got a nice clean headshot on my biggest confirmed kill yet from like 35' through a fence. Truly can for scale (keep in mind they are taller than regular cans). I just hate these ****ers and wanted to share.

*Edit: Forgot to add - Using a Scout XT and 9mm "Shatter Shot" ammo.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Was in NYC a couple years ago and the damn things were running around both day and night. Wanted my sling and some heavy steel shot cuz they were huge!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting! Rats and starlings are my favorite airgun targets. Have yet to take either with a slingshot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's some good shooting. welcome & enjoy


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, hungry rats are bloodthirsty for sure... Since the covid scandal decimated the world economy, closing restaurants, leaving food rotting on the farms, etc. The cities that used to have all of those wonderful restaurants and dumpsters full of leftover food for them every day have dried up and gone out of business in many places. They closed all of the campgrounds along with the national forests here on the west coast again this week, so now, we have a bunch of critters looking for that easy meal in, around, and under our houses again...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That probably out weighs our squirrels here! Nice shot and hope you have many more!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Yup, hungry rats are bloodthirsty for sure... Since the covid scandal decimated the world economy, closing restaurants, leaving food rotting on the farms, etc. The cities that used to have all of those wonderful restaurants and dumpsters full of leftover food for them every day have dried up and gone out of business in many places. They closed all of the campgrounds along with the national forests here on the west coast again this week, so now, we have a bunch of critters looking for that easy meal in, around, and under our houses again...


Yes exactly. We have restaurants on the top and bottom of our street that have closed down as well as a pocket park across the alley behind our house that used to always have people in it eating and socializing. All those things going away made the rats go into psycho mode.


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> Great shooting


Thank you! Can't tell you how great it feels to get some acknowledgement from much more experienced shooters! Not a lot of sling-shotters in the city, or places for me to practice.


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> That probably out weighs our squirrels here! Nice shot and hope you have many more!


I'm actually surprised one this big slipped through my months of critter control, might have been checking out the territory from a nearby gang of rats.

Thank you!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

shoot those nasty critters! I wonder if you could gain a little accuracy by using a decent air rifle. We have guys here that know a lot about both. Questions are welcome.

BY the way a scout is a good choice for the job.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice shooting! I would get it mounted if I was you. Make a great conversation piece in a kitchen cabinet or on the mantel.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

ConcreteBlock said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > That probably out weighs our squirrels here! Nice shot and hope you have many more!
> ...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

msturm said:


> Nice shooting! I would get it mounted if I was you. Make a great conversation piece in a kitchen cabinet or on the mantel.


Yeah or you could freeze it and just bring it out when the in-laws decide to visit. LOL


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> shoot those nasty critters! I wonder if you could gain a little accuracy by using a decent air rifle. We have guys here that know a lot about both. Questions are welcome.
> 
> BY the way a scout is a good choice for the job.


Yeah an air rifle was going to be my first choice to tackle the problem but I decided hanging out my window with something that looks like a rifle in a city with a gun crime problem is a sure fire way to get a visit from the cops. Slingshot has done me well though, have probably killed 20+ since June.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

ConcreteBlock said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > shoot those nasty critters! I wonder if you could gain a little accuracy by using a decent air rifle. We have guys here that know a lot about both. Questions are welcome.
> ...


20! That is awesome. Only a few thousand more to go. But hurry, they breed like, well rats.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

blindshooter said:


> ConcreteBlock said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Hahahaha, yeah.... sigh. I'll tell you what though, they mess around on my property WAY less than they used to!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess the 'rat' rumors I've heard about DC are true!

Great shooting. The little buggers make perfect slingshot hunting targets.

my slingshot gets a workout every summer when they invade my backyard fig tree.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

No rats anywhere near my place. I suppose my 5 cats have something to do with it, lol!

Joe


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shooting mate!


----------

